# Q's On Canna-butter



## cali-high (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Guys


i want to make some butter and i was wandering if you use any leafs or you have to use the ones closest to the buds. i want to use fan leaves ect because i dont have anymore leaves close to the buds, i only have fan leaves. 


so can i make cannabutter out of fan leaves?



will it work.....



peace
cali-high


----------



## ljjr (Mar 13, 2007)

dude, i use everything from my grows, nothing is wasted, Male plants, stems, fans, female sugar trim and popcorn buds all well dried, crushed, and broken into small pieces. this is the recipe that i always follow.

3 cups of above plant material.
3 cups water
2 sticks of butter = 1/2 lb.

Boil water
Add butter
Add weed
Stir it up
Let boil 1 to 2 hours.
Stir occasionally.
When alot of the water has evaporated off but there is still some left pour it all through a strainer into a big bowl.

Then strain and squeeze the cooked weed through cheese cloth or another type strainer catching all the liquid in a tall plastic container.

When you have squeezed all the moisture you can out of the weed, you may then discard it or find another use for it.

Cover the tall plastic container and place in the freezer.

When frozen, remove the contents. 

You will see the butter and the frozen sludge water have seperated.

Cut the frozen sludge away from the butter and throw it away. This contains lots of plant material and grit which many find offensive to taste and digestion.

You will see the reason for using a tall container instead of a bowl to freeze the butter in was to make seperating it from the sludge much easier.

So now you are left with one fine slab of pure cannabutter.

Keep it frozen until needed.

Then slowly thaw and use in place of oil for making cookies, brownies, whatever. If you squeezed it well you will have right around 1/2 cup

not my recipe originally, but its the one i use.


----------



## ataxia (Dec 8, 2010)

one question about cannabutter ... I have alot of fresh frozen leaf in the fridge. Do i have to boil off the chlorophyl?? or doesn't it matter. Does not removing it cause any ill effects??? Its my first time cooking with ganja .... plan on making some tonight finally with a ton of leaf i have left over from last harvest.


----------



## Norcal Grower (Dec 10, 2010)

cali-high, I don't mean to rain on your parade but making butter out of only fan leaves will probably not be worth your time and leave you disappointed. I only am telling you this in your best interest. The reason we do not smoke the fan leaves is because they don't have same the psychoactive properties that the buds do. 
When I make butter, I only use the plant material that has trichomes on it. Aka the sugary trim from around the buds and small popcorn buds typically.
Hope everything turns out all right, let me know if need a good recipe.
-Norcal Grower


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 10, 2010)

Norcal Grower said:


> cali-high, I don't mean to rain on your parade but making butter out of only fan leaves will probably not be worth your time and leave you disappointed. I only am telling you this in your best interest. The reason we do not smoke the fan leaves is because they don't have same the psychoactive properties that the buds do.
> When I make butter, I only use the plant material that has trichomes on it. Aka the sugary trim from around the buds and small popcorn buds typically.
> Hope everything turns out all right, let me know if need a good recipe.
> -Norcal Grower


That's good advice, but it would have been more helpful to him over 3 years ago  Check the date


----------



## Norcal Grower (Dec 10, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> That's good advice, but it would have been more helpful to him over 3 years ago  Check the date


WOW that was so high of me haha


----------



## purplehazin (Dec 10, 2010)

Norcal Grower said:


> WOW that was so high of me haha


No worries brother I do it all the time


----------

